

Microsoft Is A Total Mess ... And That's Why No One Wants To Be Its New CEO - bsg75
http://www.businessinsider.com/wsj-microsoft-ceo-search-2014-1

======
stormqloud
Why would anyone want to work for the founders that are still on the board of
directors.

Who wants to be compared to Bill Gates in everything.

Worse yet would be putting up with a buffoon like Ballmer on the board. They
need to kick "Developers Developers Developers" to the curb.

Microsoft has peaked.

Google is the new Microsoft especially since they will work so closely with
the NSA. That virtually guarentee's they will pushed by the govt as the best
solution for everything.

It's much easier to monitor then all these random desktops that Microsoft
presents them with.

------
abc_lisper
People have done far crazier things than that for money.

